

Thoughts on taking things away - shaddi
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2335-the-art-of-taking-things-away

======
mattmillr
I expected guidelines for how to take things away without angering users --
would be a good (but much harder to write) post. These three bullet points
barely state the problem.

I don't think the title over-promised, I think I over-expected :(

~~~
TotlolRon
The title is: "The art of taking things away" and generally speaking there are
no guidelines to good art.

~~~
mattmillr
I think there's plenty of precedent for works titled "The Art of X" to explain
how "X" works. Knuth?

(I was going to include an Amazon link for a book search on "The Art of" to
support my point, but the first few pages of results were all books of
pictures from Hollywood movies. Oh well.)

------
jrockway
We should take away the tax breaks for small businesses like 37signals. Oh, I
mean, all the "entitlement programs" _except_ that one...

~~~
mixmax
That is the core of the problem. Nobody likes to say no - especially
politicians whose constituents will lose something from it. They might vote
for someone else at the next election.

------
px
Distraction has replaced scarcity.

